# Spots on body? (skin)



## DuckysDoll (Jun 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">*Daisy has brown spots ALL over her body (NOT on her coat, just the skin) 
She had a few on her tummy at 2 months, now at almost 6 months, they are spreading. I call them her beauty marks. 












Does anyone elses dog have these?







* </span>


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">*Daisy has brown spots ALL over her body (NOT on her coat, just the skin)
> She had a few on her tummy at 2 months, now at almost 6 months, they are spreading. I call them her beauty marks.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, both my girls have these but I can only see them if I really look close or during their bath. I have read elsewhere on this site that it is normal =)
Karrie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, they are completely normal. when i gave massimo his baths he looked like a little cow when he was little. they went away (so i thought)....i just noticed them again when i gave him his last bath.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

evie has a couple on her body too! im sure they're normal but ive never seen evies spots spread..


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola developed some on her tummy around 6 months old..they are like a light purple. they are kinda cute


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Yup, the Pudster looks like a little jersey cow!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mia has a couple of light colored spots on her tummy.



> Yup, the Pudster looks like a little jersey cow![/B]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has these little spots too. I can only really see them when I give him a bath. I think they are cute!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner has some spots, the ones by his ears are most noticeable, but only to me, no one else has even commented on them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has them two. I also call her my little white cow


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My Sparky has them, too, at 6 1/2 months old. I started noticing them a few weeks ago, panicked and ended up taking him to my vet as he is allergic, also (we think food, so now only duck and potato). She said they were pigment, the sun can bring them out, not to worry. So I'm not but they sure show up as his hair is thin in the area's he scratches so much. I call him my little polka dot guy.

He's better since going on duck and potato but still is scratching. His ears on the hair edge are kind of crusty, does anyone know what causes that?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi's 4 and she's covered with 'em! They look alot like the pigmentations Chinese Cresteds have. When she first started getting them as a pup, I was sure they had fouled up and given us a half Malt/half Crested (the girl's got really long legs!). It was awhile before I found out that it's normal (the spots, not the supermodel legs).


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Ella even has one on her snout! She definetly has them! 

mooooooo, 
Ella


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes, we are mooing over here to























BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Tchelsi's 4 and she's covered with 'em! They look alot like the pigmentations Chinese Cresteds have. When she first started getting them as a pup, I was sure they had fouled up and given us a half Malt/half Crested (the girl's got really long legs!). It was awhile before I found out that it's normal (the spots, not the supermodel legs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what Bella is and her legs aren't as long as Tchesi's!







Heck I think she is half giraffe!









But anyways yup Bellas part cow too. Hers are pretty dark. I hear that means they have good pigmentaion.. whatever that means. LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

When Frosty is wet he looks like a Dalmatian







.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> When Frosty is wet he looks like a Dalmatian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a really tiny one!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Ivory had them too. I took her to the vet when she was a puppy and they started to show up, scared. Sunspots more or less I think. They were always darker in the summer. She was a bit cat like, loved to lay whereever the sun cam in on the floor and let it bask on her tummy even when she got so hot she was panting. Little sun goddess. hee hee hee
Aimee


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

YES!! I just started noticing them all over Pacino's belly and on his back but the hair covers it....So yup, he is also part Jersey cow!! He didn't have them till about two months ago!! He is 1 year and two months old.

Marie & (Mooooooo)Pacino


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > Tchelsi's 4 and she's covered with 'em! They look alot like the pigmentations Chinese Cresteds have. When she first started getting them as a pup, I was sure they had fouled up and given us a half Malt/half Crested (the girl's got really long legs!). It was awhile before I found out that it's normal (the spots, not the supermodel legs).
> 
> 
> Thats what Bella is and her legs aren't as long as Tchesi's!
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > > Tchelsi's 4 and she's covered with 'em! They look alot like the pigmentations Chinese Cresteds have. When she first started getting them as a pup, I was sure they had fouled up and given us a half Malt/half Crested (the girl's got really long legs!). It was awhile before I found out that it's normal (the spots, not the supermodel legs).
> >
> >
> > Thats what Bella is and her legs aren't as long as Tchesi's!
> ...


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so happy I found this thread. Shiloh has dark pigment spots and looks like a little cow too. Very happy to hear this is all normal!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My dad's malt has spots all over. Ollie just got totally dark all over. Which was kind of a bummer because now I'm afraid to clip his nails, which used to be nice and pink and white. Now they are dark, some of them black.


----------

